# What is the best atv?



## Arrow3 (May 22, 2006)

If you were gonna buy a brand new atv, which one would it be??


----------



## sweatequity (May 22, 2006)

*Honda*

but consider getting indepedent suspension. I think only the rubicon has it.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (May 22, 2006)

I would get another Honda Foreman!


----------



## Rockytop (May 22, 2006)

Honda all the way!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (May 23, 2006)

*Honda*

May not be the coolest looking or have all the neat options/gadgets, but for reliablity and plan out hard work, it can't be beat.


----------



## Trizey (May 23, 2006)

Honda


----------



## Fluke (May 23, 2006)

Suzuki, they have never let me down


----------



## captainhook (May 23, 2006)

Suzuki and Yamaha make a lot more technologically advanced bikes than Honda. Honda is still using the same basic technology they have used for twenty years, ie brakes etc. When they came out with the Rincon I was excited until I drove it. It's fast but with very little low end. I bought a 2003 660 grizzly and traded it last year for a 2005 660 Grizzly. My Dad bought a Suzuki King Quad which has fuel injection and is a very impressive bike. I have owned two hondas, a foreman and a rancher. They were solid bikes but I wanted something that was more technologically advanced with a lot of low end pulling power. If you are not pulling a set of harrows or something a rincon would probably suit you. The Griz and the King Quad have tremendous ground clearance,independent suspension and locking Diffs. Polaris and arctic cat are much heavier bikes dry weight wise and this eats up the benefits of their large motors. I am thinking about selling my 05 Griz and getting a Bad Boy Buggie. I'll either do that or keep it and get a regular  golf cart. Noise is the major drawback of any atv.


----------



## Kreed5821 (May 23, 2006)

captainhook said:
			
		

> Suzuki and Yamaha make a lot more technologically advanced bikes than Honda. Honda is still using the same basic technology they have used for twenty years, ie brakes etc.... Polaris and arctic cat are much heavier bikes dry weight wise and this eats up the benefits of their large motors...


 
I agree with you about the Hondas but as far as weight goes, the Bad Boy Buggies weigh time and a half what the big four wheelers do.  Have any of you tried the quiet exhaust things on an atv?  Just curious because I've never seen anybody with one.

As for the original question..lol, I'd go with another Yamaha or a Zuki.  Nothing wrong with a Honda either really.  My Dad has one and they are rock solid,  but so are the other major brands.


----------



## Thunderbeard (May 23, 2006)

Honda, all the way.


----------



## captainhook (May 23, 2006)

I had an ATV silencer on my 03 Griz. They aren't worth the money in my opinion. On a 4 wheeler with smaller displacement motors they'd probably have a bigger impact.


----------



## Dub (May 23, 2006)

Buford_Dawg said:
			
		

> May not be the coolest looking or have all the neat options/gadgets, but for reliablity and plan out hard work, it can't be beat.



I'd have to cast my vote in this direction also.  If you're looking for long life and reliable transportation around your hunting areas then you just can't beat the Ranchers and Foreman.

I wanted something that would also serve as a light "tractor" for me.  I have some food plot work in some tight spots that I needed a little bigger unit.


I asked a guy who owns several ATV's of all major manf.  His family rides hard.  His personal one was a Polaris 500.  He abuses it and it's taken everything he can do to punish it.

I bought one new back last summer and I have to say that it's been great.  Very stable and smooth ride.....liquid cooled....loaded with features and a great value.

Good luck...you can't go wrong with either a Honda or a Polaris IMHO.


----------



## Kreed5821 (May 23, 2006)

captainhook said:
			
		

> I had an ATV silencer on my 03 Griz. They aren't worth the money in my opinion. On a 4 wheeler with smaller displacement motors they'd probably have a bigger impact.


 
Did you have one of these?






http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/content/Pod/01/44/20/p014420sq06.jpg

http://www.atvsilencer.com/

The second one has a demonstration of the difference that they claim to make.


----------



## GAGE (May 23, 2006)

HONDA!!
My 99 2wd Fourtraxx has never let me down but the new camo Rincon is sweet but high $!


----------



## captainhook (May 24, 2006)

Kreed, it was the silencer.


----------



## Randy (May 24, 2006)

Honda.


----------



## Kreed5821 (May 24, 2006)

captainhook said:
			
		

> Kreed, it was the silencer.


 
Thanks.  I'd be ticked off if I bought something for that price and it didn't do what they claimed.


----------



## 257 roberts (May 24, 2006)

HONDA RANCHER 4x4


----------



## ponyboy (May 24, 2006)

polaris , it s my way out ........


----------



## kudzumotorsports (May 24, 2006)

My honda rincon is has been great, I pull a set of disc harrows, its sporty the  racks arent ugly, its fast 60- 65 mph, selectable 2x4 - 4x4, manual or auto shift, independent rear suspension. Honda does the same thing on its atvs as it does with its  cars - they dont have the flashy stuff simply because they dont need it. But thats just my two cents.


----------



## runs with scissors (May 29, 2006)

Honda Rancher.


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 30, 2006)

*Arctic Cat*

Honda's are great, but try some of the others as well....I like the Arctic Cat 650 v twin or the 500.  They ride a lot better with the independent suspension than the striaght axles.... We took a trip to Tellico Sunday and had some guys with us on Honda's and they swapped out for a while.  Both swore they were gonna sell their bikes and get something with independent suspension.  Anyway good luck and make sure you buy what U want U gotta pay for it.
www.ngatv.com
Unicoidawg


----------



## pjohns (Jun 1, 2006)

Polaris


----------



## outdoorgirl (Jun 1, 2006)

Polaris makes good ATVs, but I loved my Kodiak 500 all time 4 wheel drive that I use to have.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't want anything thats all the time 4 wheel drive....They ride to rough to me..


----------



## Darkhorse (Jun 2, 2006)

Polaris only.
They are the tuffest built, most rugged, and hard terrain usable of all of them.
The Polaris AWD system is to die for. It is the only one that works this way. You stay in 2wd until the rear wheels slip 1/5 turn then both front wheels engage for true 4WD, not 3WD but 4WD locked in. When the rear wheels regain traction the front automatically disengages. This all works so smooth you often don't know you are in 4wd.
Absolutely the best system on any that I've owned or ridden yet.
The extra weight is not a problem either. The weight is needed for traction. And the powerful engines compliment this weight perfectly.
And with the fully independent suspension front and rear they ride like a caddy. And are the least likely to turn over in the rough stuff.
I have an 03 SP600 and if it ever gives up the ghost the only question is which Polaris will I replace it with.


----------



## Dub (Jun 2, 2006)

Very well said Darkhorse.  I agree completely.


----------



## TJay (Jun 2, 2006)

I likes the Yammies, and if I were getting one tomorrow (and I wish I was) it would be a Kodiak.


----------



## outdoorgirl (Jun 2, 2006)

I like it rough!!!   ......They are not that bad.







			
				Arrow3 said:
			
		

> I don't want anything thats all the time 4 wheel drive....They ride to rough to me..


----------



## Kreed5821 (Jun 2, 2006)

outdoorgirl said:
			
		

> I like it rough!!!  ......They are not that bad.


 
Hahahahha


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 2, 2006)

I like a Polaris too........ but they are the biggest pain in the world to work on.  And yes they do tear up, just like any of the others out there.  My buddy has a HO 500 and I like to ride that thing, so I'm not a Polaris hater just stating a well known fact. 
Unicoidawg


----------



## Gadget (Jun 2, 2006)

I bought a Suzuki King Quad 700 last year, very happy with it.

I test drove and looked at all the other brands before settling on the king quad. It was voted top utility quad by several publications.


----------



## shortycason (Feb 27, 2008)

yamaha grizzly 70


----------



## stev (Feb 27, 2008)

Honda Rincon.


----------



## CaGaDon (Feb 27, 2008)

Yamaha Grizzly


----------



## MonroeTaco (Feb 27, 2008)

Grizzly all the way!!


----------



## Davans (Feb 27, 2008)

Polaris


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Feb 27, 2008)

Honda first
Yamaha Second


----------



## wdstang (Feb 28, 2008)

Honda, if toyota made one it would be the best!!! lol


----------



## Russ Toole (Feb 28, 2008)

We all know the answer to this question... Anything Honda


----------



## redneck_308 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Polaris and Can-am*

Polaris and Can-am


----------



## bigman88 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Honda*

Honda. Depends on what your needs are and how much you wanting to spend as to what kind of Honda. I took a leak next a can-am once and the belt started slipping!


----------



## W4DSB (Feb 28, 2008)

Polaris !


----------



## camotoy (Feb 28, 2008)

polaris   dont know any other better!!!!!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Feb 28, 2008)

*This is a no brainer*

Honda all the way...


----------



## ellaville hunter (Feb 28, 2008)

i have had a honda and i have got a polaris both are good never had to walk out yet


----------



## SuperSport (Feb 28, 2008)

Honda here, I have two of them!


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Feb 28, 2008)

for strict reliability I would go with (from best to worst) honda, yamaha, suzuki/arctic cat, kawasaki, polaris this is all in stock form. I'm pretty knowledgeable on this subject and have put and watched bikes being put through stuff that nothing should be put through and this is the order i think they go in. Honda and Yamaha go first because they have the most experiece. Honda has a simpler design and the Foremans are a proven design, The foreman rubicon is the only automatic gear driven bike out there. Yamahas are great. The new Big Bear 400 IRS is (in my opinion)the best independent rear suspension mid size bike you can buy. The Suzuki 400s and 500s are very reliable as well. Arctic cats are tough as nails but they haven't been in the market long enough to get that "reliability reputation" yet. Kawasakis are great bikes but the stock belt system is just not up to par. Stock polaris bikes simply aren't up to snuff. I've seen way to many on the trail being towed out, probably almost as many as all the others combined. Two of my uncles have them and they are the best Atvs out there until they break and you don't have "a way out" One of his spends more time in the shop than out. I had and xplorer 300 and it was in the shop more than it was out. It's weird though because it seems that you can buy two Identical Polaris' and ride them the same amount of time and put them through the same style of riding and one of them will tear up 10 times more than the other. This is the reason some swear by them and others swear to them. A polaris that is modded out with aftermarket drivetrain parts to replace the weak links is one awesome machine. If I were to buy one for just hunting and trail riding. I would go Honda Rancher or Rubicon, I would also give the Yamaha Big Bear a good look too....

I eat, sleep, and breathe atvs so I think this is a pretty accurate rating. I own an arctic cat so don't think i'm showing favoritism here.


----------



## stev (Feb 28, 2008)

*Honda Rincon 680*

Honda foever long { automatic & esp}


----------



## GoldDot40 (Feb 28, 2008)

To be honest, nobody makes a 'bad' ATV anymore...except those unheard-of things you can buy in parts stores. It's been that way for the last several years. I say find the best deal you can and go for it. Are you wanting brand new or slightly used?


----------



## fountain (Feb 28, 2008)

kawasaki brute force 750-hands down

well if money was no option
1.  want to try the thunder cat--just to see if it has the power everybody says it has
2. bomb. 800, but not enough dealers in GA--gotta go too far out of the way



the brute has a lot going for it--power, good ride, independent susp., good ground clearance, looks and they can be found easily.  
i have had 2-- a 650 with the straight axle and now the 750


----------



## ayden's buddy (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a honda foreman and a suzuki kingquad
and my son has a polaris. Had good service
out of all three of them.


----------



## ayden's buddy (Feb 28, 2008)

get yourself a good deal on a honda at southern powersports
in chat. tenn


----------



## tcward (Feb 28, 2008)

HONDA!


----------



## jason308 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'd say the Honda Rancher, Brandon.....how big are you looking for?  Some of the new models are as big as a jeep....


----------



## quik1 (Feb 29, 2008)

honda is the most reliable but it struggles in power with the bigger ones, if you want one of the big boys kawasaki's got them all beat in power/reliablity


----------



## wdstang (Feb 29, 2008)

quik1 said:


> honda is the most reliable but it struggles in power with the bigger ones, if you want one of the big boys kawasaki's got them all beat in power/reliablity



wrong again quik1, a can am 800 (bombardier) will walk all over a kawasaki. here is a yamaha beating a brute

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QTV8BmiFhRI"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QTV8BmiFhRI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## PHIL M (Feb 29, 2008)

Darkhorse said:


> Polaris only.
> They are the tuffest built, most rugged, and hard terrain usable of all of them.
> The Polaris AWD system is to die for. It is the only one that works this way. You stay in 2wd until the rear wheels slip 1/5 turn then both front wheels engage for true 4WD, not 3WD but 4WD locked in. When the rear wheels regain traction the front automatically disengages. This all works so smooth you often don't know you are in 4wd.
> Absolutely the best system on any that I've owned or ridden yet.
> ...



I agree. That why all the others have copied the Polaris design.


----------



## bigman88 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Bomb800*

I agree with wdstang. We clocked a Bomd 800 one night on a paved road and it cleared 80 mph. Just not reliable when the belt gets wet.


----------



## puredrenalin (Feb 29, 2008)

Polaris....Hands down!


----------



## Stumper (Feb 29, 2008)

Honda Foreman.


----------



## Huntemall (Feb 29, 2008)

It all depends on what you want to do with it.  If your trail riding/mudding....Polaris hands down.  Working/pulling harrows or want a 4 wheeler that will last forever with little or no maintenance other than brakes....Honda.  If you want to outrun everybody and have a awesome sounding machine....Kawasaki.  They all have their pros and cons.  I have owned a Honda and currently own a Polaris but if I bought new I would buy a Kawasaki Brute Force


----------



## fountain (Feb 29, 2008)

wdstang--which one was the video on--the yamaha?

that is a yamaha doing the videoing--i see the brute walking away from the grizz.--like i did to the one down the road from me.


----------



## wdstang (Feb 29, 2008)

Thats the kawasaki that the camera is on. At least thats what the vid said.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 29, 2008)

My Fath. in law bought a yamaha big bear 350 4x4 in the late 80's.  Still has it and has NEVER done anything to it (repair wise).  I just bought a yamaha big bear 400 4x4 with IRS (Independent Rear Suspension).  Rides really smooth, has push button for 4x4 and another button for locking differentials.  I went w/the Big bear (manual shifter) because I like having control over the gears AND there are no belts to slip or squeal like there are in the auto shifters.  It is one bad machine!  Yamaha has a good rep.  The dealer sells Polaris, Kawasakis, honda and some others.  His opinion is Yamaha 1st, then Honda, and he was not real keen on Polaris.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 29, 2008)

although this thread is a couple of years old  oh why not...

I have owned a yamaha big bear 400, a suzuki (cant remember what?) and a honda rubicon 500,  all are great bikes and will not leave you in the woods.  the yamaha has a better ride than the honda and suzuki, no question.

BUT the rubicon has turned out to be the most well put together machine I have ever sat on

and no one rides as hard as I do...NO ONE

I do everything at full speed, whether plowing or pulling or flipping   btw the plows no longer have wheels so I just pull them blades a draggin anywhere I go....paved road, dirt road pastures etc

this is me pulling my plows through 6 foot high kudzu.  Andy was with me and told me he could hear me and sometimes could see my head pop up in the air when I would hit a pine stump!.










this is my lil bro and May shaking their heads wondering how I did this on flat ground pulling 400lbs of plows


----------



## fountain (Mar 1, 2008)

wdstang
naw the camerea is on the yamaha.  check out the one on the right--it has the high hump on the front frnder--all kawi.  the yamaha hs the little bars going down the middle between the headlights.

the bomb is the only thing that will outperfom the brute as far as speed--still don't know about the thunder cat--it might cause it's a lot bigger.


----------



## ayden's buddy (Mar 1, 2008)

suzuki was the first one on 4wheels


----------



## fountain (Mar 1, 2008)

honda gets my vote for toughness--not fast enough
poilars get the vote for built strong--look at their axles and evrything else on them--big.  that is why they are heavier--they are built strong, but they don't hold up for some reason and the front ends pop.
yamaha--it seems that everyone in florida has one.  i don't have anything against them--good mid-range atv
suzuki--in he same calss as the yamaha--nothing bad on them either
bombardier--the fastest.  not enough dealers in GA.  on the expensive side for me
arctic cat--formerly ran kawasaki parts.  tranny has a few problems.  still have single cylinder engines.   the new thundercat may be the new king--not enought out yet to be sure--but starting at $10,499 they should be.

still go with the kawasaki--they have won lots of the atv tests and shootouts in the mags. great overall atv.


----------



## knifemaker (Mar 1, 2008)

By the gist of these posts, you'd think everyone would be out of business except Honda. I know they're good, but look at em all there've been a lot of improvements in the last couple of years. I like my Arctic Cat, but may change a gain when it comes time for a new one. I can't seem to wear this thing out. six years old 4X4 ( not full time) can shift in and out. Independent suspension. Easy ride for an old man. Only flipped it twice in six years.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Mar 1, 2008)

knifemaker said:


> By the gist of these posts, you'd think everyone would be out of business except Honda. I know they're good, but look at em all there've been a lot of improvements in the last couple of years. I like my Arctic Cat, but may change a gain when it comes time for a new one. I can't seem to wear this thing out. six years old 4X4 ( not full time) can shift in and out. Independent suspension. Easy ride for an old man. Only flipped it twice in six years.



Doesn't Arctic Cat use a Kawasaki power train?


----------



## Allen Waters (Mar 1, 2008)

honda!!! i've owned rancher's, foreman's and rubicon's. never a problem, plenty of pulling power. my foreman 500 will do almost 60mph stock... how fast you really need to go? very reliable atv's. jmo


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> although this thread is a couple of years old  oh why not...
> 
> I have owned a yamaha big bear 400, a suzuki (cant remember what?) and a honda rubicon 500,  all are great bikes and will not leave you in the woods.  the yamaha has a better ride than the honda and suzuki, no question.
> 
> ...



Note to myself, NEVER buy a used 4 wheeler from JT.    I love the longevity and resale of a Honda.


----------



## Rackemup HC (Mar 2, 2008)

Honda especially the 300 frtrax


----------



## patterstdeer (Mar 2, 2008)

I have mostly owned Honda's and Yamaha's. I would have to say nowadays I would have to say I prefer the Yamaha's. I currently have a 2003 Yamaha Grizzly 660 and have found it to be a great bike.


----------



## fountain (Mar 2, 2008)

patterstdeer said:


> I have mostly owned Honda's and Yamaha's. I would have to say nowadays I would have to say I prefer the Yamaha's. I currently have a 2003 Yamaha Grizzly 660 and have found it to be a great bike.



i told y'all everybody from florida was running the yamaha grizzly!!!
just kidding bud, my best friend is from label and has one too.


----------



## stev (Mar 2, 2008)

mossyoak3 said:


> honda is a good atv if you dont pull anything or wont to go fast i have a 2004 polaris 700 efi and a 2008 kawasaki 750 brute force efi.the brute has tons of power and pulls very well and will beat all except can am 800. yamaha dont have a chance.


i dont know about other hondas but mine will pull a house down 680 rincon.Pulling plows aint no problem .I pull a plot master around like it not there..


----------



## mossyoak3 (Mar 2, 2008)

*best atv reply*

i own a 2004 polaris 700 efi. and a 2008 kawasaki brute force 750 efi. good service out of the polaris but the brute force has tons of power and will out run all atvs except the can am 800. i have raced a yamaha grizzly 700 efi. and it dont stand a chance. hondas are good as long as your not going to race or pull anything.


----------



## fountain (Mar 3, 2008)

mossyoak3 said:


> i own a 2004 polaris 700 efi. and a 2008 kawasaki brute force 750 efi. good service out of the polaris but the brute force has tons of power and will out run all atvs except the can am 800. i have raced a yamaha grizzly 700 efi. and it dont stand a chance. hondas are good as long as your not going to race or pull anything.



he's right--dusted a 700 grizz. this weekend.  the brute is very strong from the get go--add a power module and clutch kit and it gets a lot better!  the low end power is awesome.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 3, 2008)

I can tell yall that my rubicon 500 will run 50mph...not much right?

well if you add the fact that I had 440lbs of men and 400lbs of plows behind it running up a paved rd AND its full time 4wd...then its something

will run more than that with just lil ol me on it of course


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 3, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> If you were gonna buy a brand new atv, which one would it be??



Will you be buying this four wheeler before or after the rabbit dogs?


----------



## Deerhead (Mar 3, 2008)

OK my turn.
I have a 1986 Suzuki LT250.  This has out run a Yamaha 400.  Just last month I just purchased a new KingQuad 450 I did not choose Suzuki because of brand loyalty.  I choose the KQ450 because it has all the features of the big bore ATV’s but with out the horse power plus it was about a grand cheaper. FI, Liquid-cooled, automatic trans., fully independent suspension, 10” of ground clearance, 2/4/4wd-locking differential.  Oh and it has the same frame as the KQ750.  You get more for your money and one great ride!  I just suggest you give this a test ride.  You will not be disappointed.  Did I mention its made in Rome, GA


----------



## walters (Mar 4, 2008)

*my turn*

i used to trail ride and i have owned all of them, i cant believe the people voting for polaris on here because  i have pulled more back to the truck than i have rode they have trans problems and belt problems and i have seen it time and time again, all the others were great 4 wheelers,
i went from honda to a 350 bruin they were both great machines but you could tell riding them that honda had more in there machine, i would have to say honda is the best all around machine ive found, but its hard to find a bad one. my 2 cents


----------



## 97Stroker (Mar 4, 2008)

Honda first, Can-Am second


----------



## puredrenalin (Mar 7, 2008)

97Stroker said:


> Honda first, Can-Am second



NO WAY did you just say the H word 1st!! 

You know better than that....the P word is the best!! LOL!!


----------



## TwoSeventy (Mar 7, 2008)

Polaris
Best looking, Best riding, and the toughest.


----------



## Whitetail Fanatic (Mar 7, 2008)

The Best ATV????????

None of them........

They are the "Devil"!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnK3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Love my 2001 Honda TRX-500FA


----------



## win270wsm (Mar 7, 2008)

I am partial to the Hondas myself. But I think all of them make good ones now.Only bad ones I know of are the Kawasaki 250's.But that was just one buddy's complaint


----------



## Ripster55 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hondas are good until you get them wet Id have to say yamaha


----------



## TATORNUTZ (Mar 11, 2008)

Ripster55 said:


> Hondas are good until you get them wet Id have to say yamaha


you must have meant artic splats and polaris,hondas are the only shaft drives left,yeah you sink a honda or anything up to the intake for that matter,it'll die.But which one will make it back to the truck after 30 mins of drying out?You have to take preventative measures to make a belt drive water worthy(at least you did on the older ones)Sorry to the rest of the forum didn't mean to get into a ********************* match just couldn't let it be said


----------



## gastrohman (Jan 3, 2009)

bump to the top


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 3, 2009)

ayden's buddy said:


> get yourself a good deal on a honda at southern powersports
> in chat. tenn



I second that !!!!!


----------



## hammerz71 (Jan 3, 2009)

wdstang said:


> wrong again quik1, a can am 800 (bombardier) will walk all over a kawasaki. here is a yamaha beating a brute
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QTV8BmiFhRI"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QTV8BmiFhRI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>




Yeah the Can Am's are great.  A ton of new technology on them.  I went from a Honda to a Can Am.  Ride quality is night & day different as my Honda Foreman as the Can Am has IRS as opposed to the stiff solid axle.
Also the Honda is not near as well in the mud and engine breaking down a slippery slope is non-existant.
We pulled down an old out building on a buddies farm this past spring and his Honda Rincon, when hooked up to a 4x4 support post, basically spun it's tires in 4wd on the wet grass.  My Can Am hooked up right away and yanked the opposing beam right down...


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 3, 2009)

I've had a yamaha i really liked but bought a Honda 420 4x4 this season thats fuel injected.So far really like it


----------

